
How one man built a $51m theme park for his disabled daughter - artsandsci
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-40742586
======
subie
I plan on doing the same after a few million appear in my back account.

The thought of having something like Top Thrill Dragster in my backyard gets
me very excited.

